# Work Van



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

My truck is 15 years old, and I am considering getting a new or slightly used work van. Hoping for suggestions. I want one of the "Europran" style vans. On the smaller side, but something that can handle 3 or 5 extension ladders. My intent is to phase out exterior work over the next couple of years, but need something that can handle the load if needed.

I did look, online, at the Mercedes Benz, van, but a roof rack did not seem like an option.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> My truck is 15 years old, and I am considering getting a new or slightly used work van. Hoping for suggestions. I want one of the "Europran" style vans. On the smaller side, but something that can handle 3 or 5 extension ladders. My intent is to phase out exterior work over the next couple of years, but need something that can handle the load if needed.
> 
> I did look, online, at the Mercedes Benz, van, but a roof rack did not seem like an option.


If you’re planning on parking it @ your residence overnight, I would suggest checking your town parking ordinances before buying something like a Sprinter. There might be GVWR, height, and/or length parking restrictions. Had a problem w/my 4500 cutaway box truck not being code compliant and the Sprinter I was considering wasn’t either..


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Go for a half ton rated van with 8’ in the back. You’ll always have enough room. If you have a lot of tarps or carry heavy equipment maybe a 3/4 ton. We made the switch from e150’s to t250’s. It has worked very well us, we do have a lot of equipment that gets hauled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

There's a million of those Chevy 1500s around. Make fantastic work trucks. Just get some good winter tires if your in the East.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> My truck is 15 years old, and I am considering getting a new or slightly used work van. Hoping for suggestions. I want one of the "Europran" style vans. On the smaller side, but something that can handle 3 or 5 extension ladders. My intent is to phase out exterior work over the next couple of years, but need something that can handle the load if needed.
> 
> I did look, online, at the Mercedes Benz, van, but a roof rack did not seem like an option.


Vans are the worst vehicles for driving in winter road conditions, forget about backroads. Just sayin'


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I just got a 2018 Nissan NV200. It's pretty sweet. Put my old interior racks from my Ford transit in it, perfect fit. Bought a new ladder rack, installed myself with just a few tools, very easy. It is basically the same as all the others, dodge, chevy, ford. It is definately smaller than my old transit, wheels are smaller, cab seems bigger, but payload is much smaller. I can haul plenty of material, and the ladder rack secures two, plus you can tie down two more.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My Dodge Promaster is front wheel drive which would help in the snow, plus the turning radius is fantastic.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> My Dodge Promaster is front wheel drive which would help in the snow, plus the turning radius is fantastic.


That van definitely looks awsome, except the reviews on it say otherwise. Such a shame.









2017 Ram Promaster Cargo Van Review & Ratings | Edmunds


Edmunds' expert review of the Used 2017 Ram Promaster Cargo Van provides the latest look at trim-level features and specs, performance, safety, and comfort. At Edmunds we drive every car we review, performing road tests and competitor comparisons to help you find your perfect car. Read the full...



www.edmunds.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

A van is the ultimate paint vehicle. I drive an F250 Ford Transit that I can actually stand up in the cargo area with room to spare. I can hang a sixteen foot extension ladder, and or, an eight foot step ladder on the ceiling. A utility truck would be a far second and a pick up truck is completely useless in the painting trade in my opinion. I wouldn't purchase anything less than a one ton. The roof mounted hydrolic ladder rack makes it too high to enter most parking garages, but the benefits out weigh the down side i.e. needing a step ladder to retrieve my extension ladder. lol!

Question: I don't live in snow country but wonder if chains would help a van navigate in the snow?


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I want


CApainter said:


> A van is the ultimate paint vehicle. I drive an F250 Ford Transit that I can actually stand up in the cargo area with room to spare. I can hang a sixteen foot extension ladder, and or, an eight foot step ladder on the ceiling. A utility truck would be a far second and a pick up truck is completely useless in the painting trade in my opinion. I wouldn't purchase anything less than a one ton. The roof mounted hydrolic ladder rack makes it too high to enter most parking garages, but the benefits out weigh the down side i.e. needing a step ladder to retrieve my extension ladder. lol!
> 
> Question: I don't live in snow country but wonder if chains would help a van navigate in the snow?



Can't use chains except one certain roads. Laws. Studded snow tires only in certain places, too. More laws. 

I really want one of the smaller vans, as well. They all have awful reviews, but I see a ton of them on the roads. Lots of those Nissan's and Rams, not as many ford's. 

The nv200 is stupid cheap, which I like. I don't need all the bells and whistles, as long as it works.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> A van is the ultimate paint vehicle. I drive an F250 Ford Transit that I can actually stand up in the cargo area with room to spare. I can hang a sixteen foot extension ladder, and or, an eight foot step ladder on the ceiling. A utility truck would be a far second and a pick up truck is completely useless in the painting trade in my opinion. I wouldn't purchase anything less than a one ton. The roof mounted hydrolic ladder rack makes it too high to enter most parking garages, but the benefits out weigh the down side i.e. needing a step ladder to retrieve my extension ladder. lol!
> 
> Question: I don't live in snow country but wonder if chains would help a van navigate in the snow?


Chains would help. But I have never used them and rarely see them used. I have a Tacoma now with real wheel drive. It is terrible in the snow. I put four 70 lb sand tubes in the back and it helps alot. Will be doing this tonight....expecting first snow storm or the year in a couple of days.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> That van definitely looks awsome, except the reviews on it say otherwise. Such a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh I can find bad reviews on anyg vehicle. I've put 36,000 miles on it so far without any issues other than oil changes.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Meh I can find bad reviews on anyg vehicle. I've put 36,000 miles on it so far without any issues other than oil changes.


The magic of the internet. You can always find the disgruntled. And/or the zealots. Statistical representativeness doesn't play into it. I tend to look for systematic, professional type reviews. Of course, when it comes to vehicles it doesn't help me much. I work out of a Ford Ranger. Not because it's a great painting vehicle - but because I need a truck for other stuff too and I paid all of $1000 for it when it was 20yrs old and hitting 200K miles. All that means it that by that point reviews of any kind are somewhat irrelevant...


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> The magic of the internet. You can always find the disgruntled. And/or the zealots. Statistical representativeness doesn't play into it. I tend to look for systematic, professional type reviews. Of course, when it comes to vehicles it doesn't help me much. I work out of a Ford Ranger. Not because it's a great painting vehicle - but because I need a truck for other stuff too and I paid all of $1000 for it when it was 20yrs old and hitting 200K miles. All that means it that by that point reviews of any kind are somewhat irrelevant...


 I also drive a little 2009 Mazda B4000 4x4. Pickup With a canopy and roof racks. Although its not the best painting vehicle, the thing is a beast in the snow. And great for dump runs.


----------

